# [SOLVED] Realtek/Mirrors Edge problem



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

I recently re-installed Mirrors Edge via Steam and quickly noticed that the ingame sounds were messed up. After about an hour of hunting for solutions to this problem I realised there was nothing. I gave up and uninstalled the game.

Now all of my sound is messed up, sounds tinny, voices are muffled/non-existant when they should be etc. It was fine before I installed Mirrors Edge, so i'm guessing that it has messed with something somewhere but I can't find what. I tried a system restore but that didn't work, and I tried re-installing my sound drivers to no avail... 

I'm running Windows 7 64-bit and have a Realtek onboard soundcard.


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Realtek/Mirrors Edge problem*

I can't seem to edit my post so here are my full comp specs if needed:

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8175 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580, 1536 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 57138 MB, Free - 14048 MB; D: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 250026 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., Z68X-UD4-B3


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Realtek/Mirrors Edge problem*

Try updating/reinstalling the audio drivers. Use the drivers from the motherboard manufacturers website.


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Realtek/Mirrors Edge problem*



Dogg said:


> Try updating/reinstalling the audio drivers. Use the drivers from the motherboard manufacturers website.


I 'fixed' my problem. Because the sound messed up when I started Mirrors Edge, I thought that was the problem that started it and didn't think to try a spare headset. When I did, everything sounded fine.

Bit of a coincidence that my headset dies right as I start the game, though... Odd.


----------

